# Outcasts![Group RP] [Drama] [Survival in a modern world]



## VenomCat (Nov 3, 2020)

"Family is not about blood, it's about who is willing to stand with you when no one else will."

Autumn... Winter is getting nearer with each passing day, each day constantly reminds you of the harsh winter to come, with the leaves falling, the air getting colder. To an avarage family in the city, this seems to be an insignificant concern, since they can always warm up in their cozy homes, with a hot meal, hot beverage and sleep knowing they won't freeze to death in their sleep with their heater, but you...? 

You have no home, no place where you belong and call your own, an outcast in the city of New York. As you can imagine, like any other city as large as NY, apathy becomes more common among the citizens than you think, everyone could care less about the suffering of others. So many, it might be hard to imagine anyone being lonely in a place filled furs...Right?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To give you a basic rundown of this RP, you are homeless and you have to survive in a harsh city on the streets with your new band of equal outcasts whom are just as screwed as you are! 

Now how you ended up in this predicament, is up to you to come up with. As you try stay alive with your new "family" on the streets of New York, you WILL be forced to make tough decisions inorder to survive in this cruel city.

Will you do anything to keep the claws of death at bay? Or will you perish and be regarded as a mere statistic?


Name:

Gender:

Age: 

Species: 

Physical build:

Reason for being homeless:

Personality:

Interests/Likes:

Dislikes:

Clothing: (Since you are homeless, you start with only the clothes on your back, nothing more)

Appearance: (You may describe your character how he/she looks or just provide an image)

Brief backstory: (Also add how did you meet the rest of the group)


-Rules-

*No God mode
*Don't control other player's characters
*Don't murder other characters without their permission 


(This is my first group RP on this site, so don't crucify me, please, K? K!)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 4, 2020)

VenomCat said:


> "Family is not about blood, it's about who is willing to stand with you when no one else will."
> 
> Autumn... Winter is getting nearer with each passing day, each day constantly reminds you of the harsh winter to come, with the leaves falling, the air getting colder. To an avarage family in the city, this seems to be an insignificant concern, since they can always warm up in their cozy homes, with a hot meal, hot beverage and sleep knowing they won't freeze to death in their sleep with their heater, but you...?
> 
> ...


Looks interesting! I'm intrigued!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 4, 2020)

Also, is this one of the public RPs, or the personal one when set in characters? I have to ask this because this seems like something I'd want to do.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 4, 2020)

if this is a public one i might just watch, im too cringy to actually rp anything


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 4, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> if this is a public one i might just watch, im too cringy to actually rp anything


All good! I'm sure with practice, you'll be solid mate!


----------



## VenomCat (Nov 4, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> Also, is this one of the public RPs, or the personal one when set in characters? I have to ask this because this seems like something I'd want to do.



I'm afraid I didn't quite understand your question, mate! It might be because I'm a bit woozy/tired...

Like... yeah it's a group RP, which is public. Set in characters? Well... you can choose your own character for this! Sorry if this is getting confusing!



pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> if this is a public one i might just watch, im too cringy to actually rp anything



Practice makes perfect, man! Feel free to jump in if you change your mind, I'm willing to offer assistence if you ever feel like joining in! ^_^


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 4, 2020)

VenomCat said:


> I'm afraid I didn't quite understand your question, mate! It might be because I'm a bit woozy/tired...
> 
> Like... yeah it's a group RP, which is public. Set in characters? Well... you can choose your own character for this! Sorry if this is getting confusing!
> 
> ...


Nope! That answered my question perfectly! Are you waiting for the number of players to amass, or should I just begin by throwing in my ref there?


----------



## VenomCat (Nov 4, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> Nope! That answered my question perfectly! Are you waiting for the number of players to amass, or should I just begin by throwing in my ref there?





Sgt. Piru said:


> Nope! That answered my question perfectly! Are you waiting for the number of players to amass, or should I just begin by throwing in my ref there?



Three or four players (including mine) will be enough! More than that will be a bit too complicated, judging by past RP experiences! You can prepare your ref or post it now, I don't mind either way, but regardless we will have to wait for others to join in!


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 4, 2020)

VenomCat said:


> Three or four players (including mine) will be enough! More than that will be a bit too complicated, judging by past RP experiences! You can prepare your ref or post it now, I don't mind either way, but regardless we will have to wait for others to join in!


eh, screw it. I'll join in when I figure out how to do a ref sheet. The fact that I have no idea how to make one won't stop me.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 4, 2020)

VenomCat said:


> Three or four players (including mine) will be enough! More than that will be a bit too complicated, judging by past RP experiences! You can prepare your ref or post it now, I don't mind either way, but regardless we will have to wait for others to join in!


You got it! I'll be away for a while, so I'll post the ref once I return.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 4, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> You got it! I'll be away for a while, so I'll post the ref once I return.


Actually, I'm back now. I'll get to making that ref now!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 4, 2020)

VenomCat said:


> "Family is not about blood, it's about who is willing to stand with you when no one else will."
> 
> Autumn... Winter is getting nearer with each passing day, each day constantly reminds you of the harsh winter to come, with the leaves falling, the air getting colder. To an avarage family in the city, this seems to be an insignificant concern, since they can always warm up in their cozy homes, with a hot meal, hot beverage and sleep knowing they won't freeze to death in their sleep with their heater, but you...?
> 
> ...



Name: Piru Redfield

Gender: Male

Age: 22

Species: Raccoon

Physical build: Skinny, lithe, having little to no muscle mass. If so, it's slight.

Reason for being homeless:  Piru started off as a Private in the military when he joined, and later resigned after quite the years of service. Enlisted at age 18, left at age 22 at the rank of Sergeant, but once he went back to the norms of life, it was quite difficult to find his way back in, and his severe PTSD made it hard to get a job without certain sounds, noises, etc. setting him off. Eventually, he lost his home, his car, and everything else, resulting in living on the streets.

Personality: Kind, caring, and resourceful. Tends to be fearful when certain sounds come into play, and completely changes into another person when he hears or sees things that set him off. Any reminders of war that he encounters, especially being scared out of nowhere, will set him on a more murderous intention, and he becomes a dark, evil killing machine. He can only be snapped out of it with a splash of water, of by a good slap to the face.

Interests/Likes: Being pet, affection, treated kindly, respectful demeanor, and merciful behavior.

Dislikes: Being homeless, (obviously), being wet, exposed to the elements, being forced to do things, stern talking to's, and aggressive people.

Clothing: The raccoon wears virtually nothing, but only a set of dog tags. His fur is normally enough to keep him warm, unless he gets wet. Wears a black digital watch, with that being his only sense of time. He also wears a red scarf, being his treasured possession.




Appearance: 
(This is his general appearance, but with a red scarf and a black watch.)

Brief backstory: Sgt. Piru "Deadeye" Redfield is a raccoon who was born in Brooklyn, New York, and was born into a family of military figures. When he was born, his father had planned for him to become the next high ranking official in the family, and to uphold their standards. As the raccoon grew, his father showed him the many different survival tactics and methods he would need to survive, teaching him military strategy and giving him a paperback version of _The Art of War, by Sun Tzu. _As he grew, he took in more and more information about the military, almost being skilled with the knife in CQC. As he reached age 18, it was later shown that his dad wanted him to enlist, but Piru wasn't comfortable with it. After his dad literally talked him into going to the military, and insisting it, Piru reluctantly agreed, later enlisting at age 18.  After five years of service, the raccoon resigned, having reached the rank of Sergeant. He left under his own terms, yet his father was furious. In his anger and rage, he booted Piru out of the house, saying, "A true son of mine actually leaves on honorable discharge! You are not my son!" When that happened, his mother showed him pity, getting him a job at the local bakery. However, as he worked one day, the ticking of a clock made him flashback to when grenade pins used to be pulled, and in his fit of horror and fear, he turned the kitchen into a warzone, ducking under tables and "carrying people to safety," when in reality, they were customers being lifted by a 5'9" raccoon into the storage room. After avoiding a lawsuit, Piru lost his job, lost whatever money he had paying the disgruntled customers, and later became homeless, wandering the streets in sorrow. He stumbled upon a group, whom he later called his "only friends." Bonding with them, yet keeping the majority of his life and past secret, he only told his name, not including the Sergeant title. He only goes by Piru, and the rest of him is shroud in mystery. He kept his dog tags hidden under his fur so they won't know who he is, and he still goes with the group today.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 4, 2020)

Name: "Aide." He read it off one of the bandages he was wearing and began to call himself that.

Gender: Male

Age: 1-2 years old

Species: Post-Human

Physical build: Somewhat tall with grey skin, lean frame, and a bit of muscle to back it up. 

Reason for being homeless: After breaking out of his prison, he began to wander aimlessly. He knew no one would love him and that he wouldn't be able to function in society, so he wanders from place to place

Personality: Quiet and Observant. Maybe a bit snide. Can be cold to others at first, but he will eventually warm up to you.

Interests/Likes: Reading whatever he can find, insects, eating, the sound of machines whirring, etc.

Dislikes: He sometimes gets earsplitting headaches as a side effect of his experimentation. He also seems to really not like the sound of a whip. Oh, and being homeless too. (lol) 

Clothing: Torn and tattered discolored rags and his feet are bound with bandages with a strange blue liquid on them.

Appearance: He is a tall grey-skinned humanoid with lashes and welts on his body. He has white hair that runs down his back and appears to have claws.

Brief backstory: A megacorporation was experimenting on human beings, attempting to turn them into combat-ready super-soldiers with no free will, no qualms on killing, and limitless morale, ready to follow any order regardless of what it may be. They took a newborn from a mentally impaired woman and began to subject it to grotesque and brutal experiments. The experiments aged his body and mind while giving him exceptional speed and strength. It turned his skin into an incredibly tough hide, while the muscles in his legs and arms tightened immensely, letting him run incredibly fast and throw bone-shattering punches. His immune system and vital organs were improved as well. The scientists put him through mental conditioning, attempting to break him and wear his mind out. Eventually, after so many beatings and shockings and god knows what else, he lost it. He tore through the facilities, murdering everything and anything. He blacked out and woke in an alley. He met other people that had pasts like him. Maybe he had really found home?


----------



## VenomCat (Nov 5, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> Age: 1-2 years old
> 
> Species: Post-Human



You might need to explain the post-human thing! Also, 1-2 years old? He's a toddler? Other than your character sounding a bit too OP, I like your character!


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 5, 2020)

VenomCat said:


> You might need to explain the post-human thing! Also, 1-2 years old? He's a toddler? Other than your character sounding a bit too OP, I like your character!


 op??? oh shit sorry. him being 1-2 years old is only technically, because since his mind and body are adolescent-adult he is still technically a toddler.
also, he's post-human because he's not really human anymore, he's... something.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 5, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> op??? oh shit sorry. him being 1-2 years old is only technically, because since his mind and body are adolescent-adult he is still technically a toddler.
> also, he's post-human because he's not really human anymore, he's... something.


An experiment?


----------



## VenomCat (Nov 5, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> op??? oh shit sorry. him being 1-2 years old is only technically, because since his mind and body are adolescent-adult he is still technically a toddler.
> also, he's post-human because he's not really human anymore, he's... something.



OP - overpowered. 

A mind of a toddler that can efficiently murder and escape captivity? Huh... 

So he is like a form of Avatar?


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 5, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> An experiment?


Yeah, something like that.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 5, 2020)

VenomCat said:


> OP - overpowered.
> 
> A mind of a toddler that can efficiently murder and escape captivity? Huh...
> 
> So he is like a form of Avatar?


I knew what OP meant, i was clowning myself. If there's something you want changed or edited lemme know. this is a character i cobbled together off the top of my head. i'm really new to rps and whatnot.


----------



## VenomCat (Nov 5, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> I knew what OP meant, i was clowning myself. If there's something you want changed or edited lemme know. this is a character i cobbled together off the top of my head. i'm really new to rps and whatnot.



Well you can do what I normally do, is look at your character at a different day. That way you can add what you like to him and what to scrape off. For instance, I don't think someone with the mind of a toddler can escape the U.S prison system, it's a harsh institution for a reason. Unless he is the Terminator, but if that's the case, why would he be homeless to begin with? He is the freaking Terminator! Cybernetic organisms don't feel pain, or have the need for food, water, shelter, warmth etc xD

There is no judgement on my part, just keep these points in mind when editing your character, is all! ^_^


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 5, 2020)

(I'm going to make some small modifications to Sgt. Piru on my end. Species switch and last name change. That is all! He will now be a raccoon named Sgt. Piru Redfield, just a heads up!)


----------



## VenomCat (Nov 7, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> (I'm going to make some small modifications to Sgt. Piru on my end. Species switch and last name change. That is all! He will now be a raccoon named Sgt. Piru Redfield, just a heads up!)



Like your OC, man! Just waiting for another player and we can get started. I'll post my character shortly...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 7, 2020)

VenomCat said:


> Like your OC, man! Just waiting for another player and we can get started. I'll post my character shortly...


Thanks pal! And alright then!


----------

